# Dragon Age Origins auf Windows 8 installieren



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. September 2012)

Ich habe das neue Windows 8 und wollte Dragon Age drauf installieren.
Nun wird am Anfang der Installation angegeben : 

"Zur Installation oder Konfiguration von Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 SP2 müssen sie die Option "Windows-Funktionen ein- oder ausschalten" in der Systemsteuerung verwenden.

Nun ist die Frage, wo sich diese Funktion genau befindet.
Ich finde bei Systemsteuerung garnichts und wenn ich die Suchfunktion verwende, bekomme ich auch keinen Hinweis.
Doch wenn ich die Installation dann fortsetze, Ist die Installation am Ende fehlgeschlagen.
Ich muss das also mit dieser Ein-Aus-Funktion versuchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Kreon (7. Dezember 2013)

Anyone?

Edith sagt:
Ähnliches Problem, aber keine richtige Lösung

Ediths Schwester meint:
So lässt sich das framework dingens 3.5 und 4.5 (die älteren Versionen sind ja integrier) in der systemsteuerung aktivieren, aber man erhält immer noch die gl. Fehlermeldung.

Ediths Cousine:
Startet man die setup.exe im Win 7 Kompatibiltätsmodus, erscheint die Netframework Nachricht nicht, die Installation endet aber ebenfalls mit dem Hinweis "Installation fehlgeschlagen".

Ich meine: 
Super, schon mind. 30 h mehr Lebenszeit auf Erden gewonnen. *juhuu*


----------



## Kreon (7. Dezember 2013)

Mein Lösung:
Ich habe das Spiel über Steam installiert und es läuft nun wie es soll.
Habe weiterhin keine Lösung, wie ich den Installer, der durch Origin runtergeladen wird nutzen kann.


----------

